# DC to Tallahassee



## Strider (Sep 7, 2014)

I plan on starting to hitch to Tallahassee from the DC area around the 25th. I plan on taking the 95 south to Jacksonville then the 10 west to Tallahassee to meet up with a road dog... Any clues as to how long it'll generally take? Kinda need to get there by the middle to ass end of October at the latest. Also, if anyone is headed that way if I could tag along, it'd be very much appreciated. Can't leave before the 25th though. (Need to finish a construction job.)


----------



## autumn (Sep 8, 2014)

The ten sucks and 95 has no shoulder going out of DC iirc. Might want to pick a different route. If you're up for hopping out you're welcome to join me and junglegreen in richmond Virginia.


----------



## Strider (Sep 8, 2014)

Damn that sucks. I just figured that would be the most direct route. What would you suggest?


----------



## Strider (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm down. Never hopped before but have been wanting to. When y'all plan on leaving? Send me a pm.


----------



## Strider (Sep 8, 2014)

Also my phone for some reason didn't let me see the last part of your post till now. That's why I asked for suggestions *facepalm*


----------

